# Is there a map of London online that shows hills?



## Biddlybee (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm planning a few routes and trying to work out whether to cycle or walk


----------



## Bungle73 (Apr 26, 2011)

Our old friends, the OS: http://www.getamap.ordnancesurveyleisure.co.uk/


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 26, 2011)

Of course, cheers Bungle


----------



## Bungle73 (Apr 26, 2011)

You're welcome!


----------



## kyfs (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi, just saw your message on twitter... you might be interested in this, although its a bit of a work in progress: http://bit.ly/gw68xa


----------



## Pgd (Apr 28, 2011)

kyfs said:


> Hi, just saw your message on twitter... you might be interested in this, although its a bit of a work in progress: http://bit.ly/gw68xa


 
Sorry to butt in, but wow, thanks for that link!  I've been looking for something similar for aaaaages -- rather than planning a particular route, I like to know how the land lies generally and take it from there.  The trouble with both OS and things like OpenCycleMap are that the contours/elevation aren't prominent enough relative to the other info.  This is much more like it.  Good luck to the guy in developing it further.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 28, 2011)

Also, gmaps pedometer lets you plot a route on the map, then generate an elevation profile. For example, this punishing 13 mile route round the South London Alps:



(not quite what you're after, I know)


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 28, 2011)

kyfs said:


> Hi, just saw your message on twitter... you might be interested in this, although its a bit of a work in progress: http://bit.ly/gw68xa


_My_ message on twitter? 



Crispy said:


> Also, gmaps pedometer lets you plot a route on the map, then generate an elevation profile. For example, this punishing 13 mile route round the South London Alps:
> 
> View attachment 15035
> 
> (not quite what you're after, I know)


ooh, that's even better Crispy, easier to see the elevation in London than it is on an OS map (I couldn't work out the lines).


----------



## strung out (Apr 28, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> _My_ message on twitter?


 
new threads are automatically tweeted by the boards http://twitter.com/#!/urban75chat


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 28, 2011)

_All_ new threads?


----------



## strung out (Apr 28, 2011)

all new threads on forums which are publicly viewable


----------



## Crispy (Apr 28, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> _All_ new threads?


 
Only in the "public" forums (ie. not community, sobbin+sobbin etc)


----------



## ska invita (Dec 29, 2014)

ceramic relief map


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Dec 29, 2014)

Crispy said:


> Only in the "public" forums (ie. not community, sobbin+sobbin etc)


I know that's probably common knowledge to everyone but me but I wish I'd known that before starting some threads outside of community


----------



## Greebo (Dec 29, 2014)

Miss-Shelf said:


> I know that's probably common knowledge to everyone but me but I wish I'd known that before starting some threads outside of community


Just self-report those threads and ask a mod to move them.


----------



## Will Henley (Mar 10, 2015)

this seems like the last word but unfortunately these nothing in high res
https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=G...5%26pricing%3Dtrue%26licenseType%3DRM;512;323


----------



## helpfulstudent (May 18, 2015)

I don't know if any of you are still looking, but, for the person who finds this thread on google THIS: http://en-gb.topographic-map.com/ is the answer. (Covers the whole UK, not just London!)


----------



## Crispy (May 18, 2015)

helpfulstudent said:


> I don't know if any of you are still looking, but, for the person who finds this thread on google THIS: http://en-gb.topographic-map.com/ is the answer. (Covers the whole UK, not just London!)


That's fantastic


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 18, 2015)

helpfulstudent said:


> I don't know if any of you are still looking, but, for the person who finds this thread on google THIS: http://en-gb.topographic-map.com/ is the answer. (Covers the whole UK, not just London!)


That is lovely. 
According to that map my house is 66ft above sea level and one end of the street is 3ft higher - I wonder how accurate it is?


----------



## Manter (May 18, 2015)

ska invita said:


> ceramic relief map


I know this thread is about 100 years old but that is gorgeous


----------



## Manter (May 18, 2015)

helpfulstudent said:


> I don't know if any of you are still looking, but, for the person who finds this thread on google THIS: http://en-gb.topographic-map.com/ is the answer. (Covers the whole UK, not just London!)


That's brilliant. 

Randomly, my brother's house in Sheffield, my parent's house in Shropshire and mine at the top of tulse hill are all at about the same elevation above sea level- 5m difference between the three. How cool is that?


----------



## 2hats (May 18, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> That is lovely.
> According to that map my house is 66ft above sea level and one end of the street is 3ft higher - I wonder how accurate it is?



Without knowing the data source one can not begin to say (other than going out and measuring it yourself).

Quite possibly multiple sources are used and the accuracy varies from place to place. In some locations, it might well be something like 10 to 20 or 30 m (given at angular intervals so varying; 100-200m say over large swathes of the populated part of the planet). For the UK they _may_ instead have used OS terrain 50 data (highest resolution that's freely available, to the best of my knowledge) which provides 10m contour intervals at 50m horizontal resolution.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 19, 2015)

helpfulstudent said:


> I don't know if any of you are still looking, but, for the person who finds this thread on google THIS: http://en-gb.topographic-map.com/ is the answer. (Covers the whole UK, not just London!)



That's great - ta for posting that.


----------



## yield (May 19, 2015)

helpfulstudent said:


> I don't know if any of you are still looking, but, for the person who finds this thread on google THIS: http://en-gb.topographic-map.com/ is the answer. (Covers the whole UK, not just London!)


Very good that! Thanks for posting. 

There's also http://www.earthtools.org/


----------



## kittyP (May 19, 2015)

helpfulstudent said:


> I don't know if any of you are still looking, but, for the person who finds this thread on google THIS: http://en-gb.topographic-map.com/ is the answer. (Covers the whole UK, not just London!)



Brilliant!


----------



## Biddlybee (May 19, 2015)

Manter said:


> I know this thread is about 100 years old but that is gorgeous


I am not that old!


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 19, 2015)

2hats said:


> Without knowing the data source one can not begin to say (other than going out and measuring it yourself).
> 
> Quite possibly multiple sources are used and the accuracy varies from place to place. In some locations, it might well be something like 10 to 20 or 30 m (given at angular intervals so varying; 100-200m say over large swathes of the populated part of the planet). For the UK they _may_ instead have used OS terrain 50 data (highest resolution that's freely available, to the best of my knowledge) which provides 10m contour intervals at 50m horizontal resolution.


thank you.


----------



## hash tag (May 21, 2015)

I use walkit a lot -  http://walkit.com/ who will show most direct route, quietest route and least pollution together wih hill profile at bottom of page. Then of course there is ordanance survey who probably offer all you want and more.
Looking for hills and all that extra work is good for helping with your fitness


----------



## Spirito (Jul 4, 2016)

Manter said:


> I know this thread is about 100 years old but that is gorgeous


HI,
fantastic work! Do you know if there is a free source to *download* London-s relief map as you have nicely modeled it? I am trying to run a hydrology analysis on GIS but cannot find how to download the DEM london data. 
Thank you all in advance!


----------

